

Werkzeug 0.5 released - dualogy
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2009/4/24/werkzeug-0-5-released

======
kiwidrew
I've been using Werkzeug (the anti-framework framework) for my most recent
project, and so far it's been working out quite nicely. I fall into the "write
my own framework" camp, and often find myself starting a project by first
writing yet another Python web framework. (And you can guess what happens
next: the project never gets finished.)

The loosely coupled approach that Werkzeug takes appeals to me -- I get to
write my own framework, but that's mostly just by connecting the various pre-
built components together with a bit of glue code. For me, the best part is
that the complexity of that glue code (my "framework") scales directly with
the complexity of my application.

